# Sliding sunroof maintenance



## MarkyBoy (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi there,

First post here apparently. I did have an account a few years ago when I had a Polo but it seems to have disappeared 

Anyhow, I now have a 2006 Eos. The cars roof maintenance seems to have been neglected and the sunroof is impossibly stiff to move; to the point it has stripped to gear in the motor. I have removed the motor so I can manually move the panel, with great effort. Can anybody shed some light on how I go about lubricating the sunroof runners? I've looked high and low on the web but can't seem to find anything. Elsawin says I need the CSC in the maintenance position which I cant do until I replace the motor, which I don't wish to do until I've lubed it up. I've obviously looked at the car but can't see exactly where to put the grease 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi ! 
In youtube many videos about lubricating roof.
For example



















How do you do this:
1) clear all rubbers from above the roof that you see (use the silicone remover spray and some plastic card + the cloth) including inside the rubbers!
2) lubricate this rubbers ( PIC. 1 )








3) open sunroof, and clear all rubbers ( PIC. 2 ) (like in paragraph 1)
4) lubricate all this rubbers ( PIC. 2 )









Also, you can lubricate sunbroof runners too

Thats all you can do when the CSC roof is non-working. 
And thats all what you need to lubricate only a sunroof.
eace::wave:


----------

